# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Trebam pomoc - zubici ili nesto drugo?

## lavko

Otvaram novu temu jer ne znam pod sto da to stavim, premjestajte ako ne valja.

Uglavnom, beba 4 mjeseca, od prvog dana na AD. Unazad tjedan dana pocinje nervoza preko dana, cendrava je, tuli, stenje..dolazimo kod pedijatrice prije tri dana, kaze zubno meso joj je "zarolano", to su zubici. I savjetuje da mazemo gelom. Ja na zubnom mesu bas nista ne vidim, ni ne razumijem sto znaci da je zarolano.

E sad, nije to problem, problem je sto jucer i danas pljuje bocicu iz usta i to ne napola, ne na kraju, vec odmah cim joj stavim dudu u usta. Vec smo imali tih problema, ali nikad da uopce nije htjela bocicu. I tad kad je odbijala, brzo bi proslo, jednom je imala urinarnu infekciju pa nije htjela jesti ali sada smo kontrolirali urin i urinokulturu i sve je u redu. Probala sam na zlicicu i nece. Na kraju joj drzim bocicu u ustima i potegne par puta, pa pljune, pa ja opet stavim, potegne i pljune i tako joj uspijem uvaliti hranu sto traje i traje.

Znam da ima beba koje ne vole bocicu, znam da sam se vec zalila na to, ali ovo je prvi put da bas svaki obrok odbije. Inace, nema temepraturu, nema proljev, vesela je kad nije cendrava, smije se, igra se, spava cijelu noc od 10 navecer do 9 ujutro, ne budi se.

Sto bi to moglo biti? Zubici s 4 mjeseca? Kazu cure i dr da moze potrajati to nicanje zubica, ali kako cu je nahraniti ako potraje?? Da li je tko imao ovakvog iskustva sa zubicima? 

Sto jos moze biti? Znam da nije forum mjesto za dijagnoze ali danas nemam kamo, osim na hitnu a na hitnoj bi mi rekli da nisam normalna sigurno.

----------


## jelena.O

to s zubima može potrajati mojem ajstarijem je počelo s nekih 4-5 mjeseci,prvi zub je dobil s 11.5, znam da nije utjeha

kak znaš da detetu paše to mlijeko, kako uopće napreduje na njemu

----------


## lavko

Napreduje jako dobro na hrani, a mora jesti bas tu jer je alergicna na kravlje mlijeko i dobiva posebnu formulu na recept. Inace ne pojede puno al stvarno dobro napreduje, u prva tri mjeseca je dobila po kilu a sada 700 gr zadnji mjesec. 

Inace je jela normalno, tu i tamo odbije. Al ova dva dana bas nece pa nece.

----------


## Kaae

Proci ce je, najvjerojatnije. Ako je pregledana i sve je ok, onda je vjerojatno ok.

Zubi rastu prakticki od rodjenja pa do trece godine; neku djecu smetaju vise, neku manje.

----------


## jelena.O

pije neocate*?  radili ste testove za alergiju, sjećam se da si pisala za zaraznu a ne i detalj za testove,koji je razred.

----------


## lavko

Nije neocate, druga je. Mi smo radili patch test koji je bio negativan, ali nista vise od toga. Gastric nam je rekao da cemo raditi rist i rast s godinu dana. Mislim da je hrana u redu, na njoj dobro napreduje. 

Jel mogu biti neki ne-fizicki razlozi ako je beba tak mala? Tipa, ne svidja joj se vise, dojadilo joj i slicno? Jer ona je stvarno vesela, osim tih perioda cendranja i stenjanja sto mi tumacimo kao rast zubica.

----------


## jelena.O

zaštoi je rekla da bi čekala godinu dana s ristom, to mi je malo čudno za klaićevu

ako mogu povezati paralelu moji su alergičari od prvog dana u prva 3-4 mjeseca jako dobro napredovali na cici, kod klinke sam pošla na bezmliječnu djetu tek s njenih 4mjeseca ( po savjetu dermatologa), kod klinca sam pošla s njegovih 3tjedna ( skužila da se ista stvar dešava s klincem kak je bilos klinkom, posle to opravdalka i ristom).

ajd mi na pp reci koji je mlijeko?

----------


## lavko

Pošaljem ti pp. 
Kod nas je situacija još gora. Po noći je jela u 3 h, nakon toga više ništa do 12h kad je pojela pola bočice. Zvala pedijatricu i kaže da danas još pratim i sutra dođemo.
Sad mene zanima koliko je opasno da ne jede do sutra???

----------


## Beti3

lavko, ali ti joj nudi svaka tri sata, vjerojatno će uzeti nešto hrane. No, prokuhanu vodu ( ili čaj, ne znam što tvoja smije) mora piti obavezno, ne smije dehidrirati. 

Beba mora dobiti svoje mlijeko na bilo koji način svaka tri do četiri sata.

Njenu hranu joj daj žličicom, ako ne želi dudu. Da li si probala mijenjati razne vrste, veličine i oblike dude? 

Da li imaš bočicu sa žličicom? Nešto ovakvo http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...6L._SY300_.jpg

Da li si probala bočicu sa kljunčićem, http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1...ys-harness.jpg

----------


## lavko

Uspjela je pojest još pola bočice i pije čaja tu i tamo.
Čula sam se s par žena koje su imale sličan problem, ispada da neka djeca jednostavno neće jesti iako mislim da to nije naš slučaj jer je N još i cendrava i nešto je sigurno muči. 

Nemam bočice na kljun ni na žličicu, nije mi do sad trebalo, nekako je to uvijek išlo do sad, tu i tamo bi štrajkala..

Ovo će mi biti duga noć.

----------


## sirius

Nabavi kljunasicu i spricu, pa probaj davati tako.
to je vec velika curka, i nije nikakva drama ako jedan dan jede manje.

----------


## Beti3

Nisam precizirala u svome postu  :Smile:  Danju treba jesti, noć može spavati, ona je već "velika" curica. Nemoj ju siliti, da ne izazoveš još jače protivljenje. Do sutra ujutro, dok odete pedijatrici, neće joj ništa biti ako manje ili rijetko jede, glavno da popije tu i tamo.

No, koliko tebi znači pola bočice, koliko ml? Jer, nije isto ako je to pola od 50 ili pola od 150...

----------


## sirius

Najcesce djecu u strajku jedu najbolje u polusnu. Tako da je za ocekivati da nocu jede vise.
taj strajk moze biti i zbog pretjerane stimulacije. Sad je u dobi kada ju sve zanima , pa nema vremena za hranu. Probaj hraniti u sto mirnijoj okolini, sa sto manje stimulacija .

----------


## lavko

Aha. Ovako, njoj je doza 120 ml, nije puno ali ona na tome fino napreduje. Pola je 60 ml. 
Nudim joj često, ne silim, ako neće, neće, a čaja čak hoće više povući.
Probala sam s čašom, neće ni to. Moram tu kljunašicu nabaviti, idem sad zvati apoteku.

----------


## lavko

Nece kljunasicu. Nece spricu. Place kad joj dam bocu. 

Sad je ljuljam da sto prije zaspe i da probam onda.

----------


## lavko

Pojela je! Cijelu bocicu. U dubokom, dubokom snu.
e sad il nije svjesna vise sto je muci, pa jede, il ona mene zeza.

----------


## Kaae

Ne muci je vjerojatno nista, osim dobi tj. ovoga sto je prije napisano - stimulacija tj. svijet oko nje. Nastavi nuditi u snu/polusnu, a strajk ce je proci.

----------


## martinaP

> Ne muci je vjerojatno nista, osim dobi tj. ovoga sto je prije napisano - stimulacija tj. svijet oko nje. Nastavi nuditi u snu/polusnu, a strajk ce je proci.


x

lavko, to o cemu ti pises meni je sasvim uobicajeno za dob djeteta. Kad je dijete  na prsima, zovemo to strajkom dojenja. Ali nema nikakvog logicnog razliga zasto bi to bilo vezano samo za dojenje, normalno da pogadja i djecu na flasici.

To je samo jedna od faza- jedna prodje, dodje druga...

----------


## andiko

ja sam svog sina morala uspavljivat gladnog i hranit u snu (s cicom).. bilo je bas naporno. ni dan danas, nakon 6 godina, ne jede puno više.... s tim da on nikad nije bio cendrav i super je spavao, a nije ni dobio po kilu prvih mjeseci. rođen s 4.200, s godinu dana 7.600. katastrofa koliko sam se naživcirala. a zdrav ko dren.grrrrr... sad mi je slabo kad se sjetim :Undecided:

----------


## lavko

Sinoc je u snu pojela dvije bocice, jutros ni cut sve dok nije zaspala. Pedica je pregledala, sve super, cekamo nalaze, piknuli su je za krv, i dali smo urin, i ako je sve u redu, ocito zajebava da prostite. Sad cu je uspavljivat i hranit. Ne mogu vjerovat da tako mala djeca mogu protestirat i strajkat. Ja sam mislila da im je zadovoljavanje nagona gladi prije svega.

----------


## lavko

Pedica kaze da je sve u redu, i da se borim. Danas je za nijansu bolje. Savjetovala mi je da joj ponudim sok od mrkve ili jabuke, iako ima 4 mjeseca, kaze da mogu.

----------


## sirius

Zapravo bi se trebala opustiti , a ne boriti .  :Smile:

----------


## innu

Ti ćeš, naravno napraviti kako misliš da je najbolje, ali probaj još malo pričekati sa jabukom i mrkvom, pogotovo sada kad si našla sistem da pojede cijeli obrok. A je te izvozala, ali bitno da si našla načina!

----------


## lavko

> Zapravo bi se trebala opustiti , a ne boriti .


You must be kidding, pa ovo je vrhunac moje opustenosti, bolje ne ide. Iako vjerujem u poboljsanje, tako mi bar psihic kaze. :D

----------


## maca papucarica

Bome, moj dojeni je i od ranije dobi jeo samo za uspavljivanje, nekad buđenje i xy puta tijekom noći za douspavljivanje.
U ležećem položaju, zamračenoj sobi i uz lagani bijeli šum u pozadini.
I tako do kraja dojenja sa 14 mjeseci. 
S tim da je sa 10 prestao dojiti noću pa bi to ispala 3-4 dojenja dnevno, pred kraj 2-3.

Al ja nisam imala mililitražu na cici pa se nisam time opterećivala nego sam ga gledala kako raste i razvija se, uči i napreduje  :Wink:  (mada je nikim mamama to jako teško, taj nedostatak info o količini)

----------


## lavko

> Ti ćeš, naravno napraviti kako misliš da je najbolje, ali probaj još malo pričekati sa jabukom i mrkvom, pogotovo sada kad si našla sistem da pojede cijeli obrok. A je te izvozala, ali bitno da si našla načina!


Ma i ja se sad mislim da pricekam, ako bas ne dobije ni grama na iducem vaganju, vidjet cu.
znas kako se kaze, dobijemo ejecu kakvu zasluzujemo. E pa eto.

----------


## lavko

> ja sam svog sina morala uspavljivat gladnog i hranit u snu (s cicom).. bilo je bas naporno. ni dan danas, nakon 6 godina, ne jede puno više.... s tim da on nikad nije bio cendrav i super je spavao, a nije ni dobio po kilu prvih mjeseci. rođen s 4.200, s godinu dana 7.600. katastrofa koliko sam se naživcirala. a zdrav ko dren.grrrrr... sad mi je slabo kad se sjetim


Samo da te pitam-uspavljivala si ga prije svakog obroka?

----------


## sirius

> Samo da te pitam-uspavljivala si ga prije svakog obroka?


Ne uspavljujes prije svakog obroka. Nego das cesce jesti kad spava , to znaci probas dodati jos koji nocni obrok ili po danu kad spava, ako taj nije jela kako treba.
vjeruj, to je faza. Vecina djece dojene ili nedojene dode u nju u toj dobi.

----------


## lavko

Koliko ta faza potraje?

----------


## andiko

> Samo da te pitam-uspavljivala si ga prije svakog obroka?


kod mojeg nije bila faza, nego ga nije zanimala hrana. nudila sam mu jest prije spavanja, pa ak nije dugo jeo bi mu gurala cicu kad bi ga obuzeo san... i to ti pricam o bebi od dva-tri mjeseca. poslije sam se opustila... sreca da je bio velika beba. stalno je spavao i bio uvijek dobre volje. derao se samo kad sam gurala cicu...

nadam se da je kod tebe faza. osjetis kod djeteta ako nesto nije u redu. ako je dijete dobre volje, ti se opusti :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Stvarno se nadam da je faza, zapravo nadam se da ćemo zadržat težinu, da još ne izgubi...
Da bar cica, nit bi znala koliko je pojela, nit bi me zamarale brojke..

----------


## Vrci

Ali bi te onda zamarao broj podoja, trajanje...  :Grin:  sve je to normalno, valjda :D

Danas ja šizim kao i ti - već par dana ništa ne želi jesti od dohrane. Doručak sitnica, ručak 3 žličice, večera možda par više. Čim vidi žlicu, vrišti, miče glavu, maše rukama i nogama. Cijeli pun tanjur mi je završio na podu i stopalima. Što god mu ponudim ne sviđa mu se više.
Isto se nadam da su zubi

Tako da - događa se i ostalima, događa se i kasnije. Najgore što ne znamo zašto 

A on meni izgleda mršavije nego ikad, raste u duljinu, ali težina ide jaaako sporo, čak i kad je dobro jeo. Preaktivan je  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

E da znaju reć što im smeta, ovako bi prije iz kristalne kugle saznala.
Dokle se ta težina gleda, mislim, do kad ću ja pratit koliko je teška, do punoljetnosti?  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> E da znaju reć što im smeta, ovako bi prije iz kristalne kugle saznala.
> Dokle se ta težina gleda, mislim, do kad ću ja pratit koliko je teška, do punoljetnosti?


Iskreno, nemam pojma do kad.
jer ili pratis ili ne.
ja ne pratim. :D
( izbjegavam i sebi pratiti loool)

----------


## lukab

ja sam pratila samo kod pedijatrice kad su išli na preglede i cjepljenja... kako se to prorijedilo tako se i moj interes prorijedio  :Smile: 
nakon godine i pol je sljedeće cjepljenje sa 5 pa onda između izvažeš dijete samo kad ti treba zbog nečega: promjena autosjedalice, doza sirupa i slično...

----------


## lavko

Dobro, sad glupo pitanje, al stvarno ne znam. Kada djeca počinju jesti normalno ručak s odraslima, istu hranu? S godinu dana?

----------


## tanja37

Pa tako nekako, sa deset mjeseci pomalo pocinju sve vise jesti i sve vise smiju pa oko godine vec jedu sa obitelji. Malo manje zacinjeno ali u principu tada pocinju. Bar su moji tako.

----------


## Anemona

> Pa tako nekako, sa deset mjeseci pomalo pocinju sve vise jesti i sve vise smiju pa oko godine vec jedu sa obitelji. Malo manje zacinjeno ali u principu tada pocinju. Bar su moji tako.


Ovako bi nekako trebalo biti, ali lavko nemoj to uzeti za pravilo. Ima djece koja to sve rade puno kasnije, koji su teški na jelu dugo vremena, jedu malo, izbirljivo,...
Sve je to normalno.
Ne stvaraj velike planove, ne zamišljaj idealno,... jednostavno prihvati dan po dan takav kakav je (vaš je). 
To je vaša normala.

----------


## lavko

Znas da je to jedini nacin da prezivim sa zivcima, dan po dan. Bas me zeza s bocicom, ujutro nece pa nece nakon cijele noci, hvatam je na spavanju. Pa kako nije gladna? A kako ce biti s dohranom Boga pitaj. 

Trebala sam ranije imat djecu, ovi zivci su vec osli na kvasinu.

----------


## Deaedi

I moja je sa nekih 2,3 mj počela odbijati bočicu, tj. nije htjela miljeko, pa smo zato rano uveli dohranu. U sekundi bi smazala sokić (tipa F rutek), a mlijeko nikako. Od nekih 6 mj skoro da ne jede i ne pije ništa mliječno, jednostavno ne voli mliječne proizvode. Sretna sam kad pojede sladoled ili čok. mlijeko, to nam je mliječni obrok.

----------


## lavko

Znas kaj meni nije jasno, pa kako se sjete odbijat s 3 ili 4 mjeseca? A do tad fino dudaju. Zamjeri im se il sto?

----------


## Deaedi

> Znas kaj meni nije jasno, pa kako se sjete odbijat s 3 ili 4 mjeseca? A do tad fino dudaju. Zamjeri im se il sto?



Ne znam...nama nitko nije vjerovao da odbija...ono, ja bi se žalila baki na telefon da neće jesti i svi bi govorili da je to nemoguće...onda bi baka došla puna entuzijazma, kao ona će je nahraniti...i naravno, ništa...pa komentari u stilu: ma kako ne bi jela, jesti će kad ogladni....a ona ne bi jela cijeli dan ništa, vrištala bi kada bi joj bočicu stavila na usta... a onda bi cijeli sok popila u 2 sekunda...a mlijeko niti kapi.

----------


## Anemona

Moj je odbijao s nekih 4 ili 5 mjeseci. Odjednom.
On je vukao, ali je puštao mlijeko da curi po obrazima. 
Od muke sam znala vagati krpicu prije hranjenja i poslije, pa kad bih vidjela da je od 120 ml, 30 ml na krpici i 30 ml ostalo u flašici, mrak bi mi pao na oči.

Prošlo je valjda za nekih 2 tjedna, onda su krenuli zubi.

----------


## lavko

Ajme majko da nije tragicno bilo bi komicno hahaha  :Smile: )
Moja jedino u dubokom snu potegne 120 ml, a na posebno dobre dane i 130. Naprolijevala sam se te hrane za zastopat vodovod. Najgore mi je kad joj tek dam bocicu, a ona odmah gura jezikom van, ja vratim, ona izgura. Onda vise ni ne pokusavam, cekam da prodje neko vrijeme pa ponovo.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam rekla da bih s prolivenim mlijekom mogla nahraniti još jedno dijete  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Mi imamo novu foru. Ujutro neće ništa jesti do 10.30. Onda je svlada glad valjda pa prihvati ali ne nadoknadi to kaj nije jela tako da ukupno pojede ipak manje.

----------


## Kaae

> Dobro, sad glupo pitanje, al stvarno ne znam. Kada djeca počinju jesti normalno ručak s odraslima, istu hranu? S godinu dana?


Istu hranu... kad zelis, a i ovisno o tome sto obitelj jede. A kad... kad zeli. Dijete, jel. S obzirom da mali ljudi mogu u potpunosti kontrolirati samo tri stvari - spavanje, hranjenje i odlazak na WC - tako da je vrlo relativno kad ce tko poceti 'normalno' jesti. Neki projedu odmah, neki kasnije, neki tek kad odrastu. A neki valjda ni tad.

----------


## lavko

E pa mi smo danas usli u fazu vristanje-na-bocicu. Znaci, priblizim joj bocicu i ona vristi. Ne znam uopce kako sam joj uvalila ono malo mlijeka koje je uspjela pojest. 
 :cupakosu: 

Imam osjecaj da cu za par dana vec kuhat rizu za dohranu.

----------


## Vrci

A onda će ti vrištati na žličicu  :Grin: 

Sve su to lude faze, moj ima nekad takvu da žlicu ne želi vidjeti. Pa je htio jesti s mojih prstiju. Pa sam. Pa opet žlica, pa ne žlica... tko bi ga pratio

Al vjeruj mi, od te riže se ne bude toliko najela da će joj to nešto previše značiti, barem na početku

----------


## Deaedi

Joj, kako mi je poznato to vristanje na bocicu...cak sam je par puta umotals u alu foliju i onda nije vristala odmah, povukla bi par puta i onda bi pocela plakati kad bi skuzila da je mlijeko. A na zlicu se oblizivala. Htjela sam izludjeti, sta sa bebom od 3.5 mj koje nece mlijeko.... Uglavnom, mi smo jedva docekali dohranu....

----------


## lavko

A to si ti pisala o alu foliji! Genijalno! Ja to negdje procitala i zamotala par puta bocicu, nekad je upalilo. Cak sam slikala za fejs tu bocicu u foliji  :Smile: )) 
salu nastranu, sutra kuham rizu, ne moze bit valjda gore od ovog. Osjecam se ko mucitelj s tom bocicom, a prije svakog hranjenja me znoj oblije.

----------


## Lili75

*lavko*, kontaktiraj *S2000* ona je imala iste probleme s oboje djece i svašta nešto prošla, sigurno ti može dati neki savjet.

----------


## Vrci

Moja mama kaže da ja nisam htjela piti mlijeko, čim sam vidjela bijelo u bočici, ništa. Prvo sam jela ad, a onda kravlje. Nakon toga, jedno vrijeme mi je radila kakao, a onda me prestala hraniti mlijekom  :Grin: 

Zapravo mislim da je njima bilo lakše u to vrijeme. Bez googlanja, ispitivanja samih sebe, radili su kako su mislili da je najbolje. Barem nisu gubile živce kao mi sad, jel po pravilima dobivaju na težini, koliko i kad jedu, kako spavaju, što motorički i kada rade...uf :D


Evo susjeda mi ima unuku koja uopće ne želi mlijeko. Ima 8mj i nekih mjesec-dva više ne želi mlijeko, samo dohranu. Pedica je rekla nek joj daju što želi.

----------


## Lili75

bome ni ja ne volim mlijeko, ni kao dijete ni kao odrasla. 
volim jogurt i sireve al mlijeko bljak ...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam sad obrnuto. Mlijeko volim, pojedem i sirni namaz, ali sir i vrhnje, jogurt - to mi nikako ne ide (svježe, u jelima mi bude ok)

----------


## Deaedi

Da, to sam ja pisala kako sam s malom prije 10g omatala bocicu u alu foliju. Cak i u kolaz papir, narancasti, jer kad bi vidjela sokic u bocici sva se ozarila i mahala rucicama i nozicama od veselja, a kad bi vidjela bijelu bocicu pocela bi vriskati i grciti se. Sa 4 mjeseca!

----------


## lavko

> *lavko*, kontaktiraj *S2000* ona je imala iste probleme s oboje djece i svašta nešto prošla, sigurno ti može dati neki savjet.



Je, je, kontaktirala sam ju vec prije, popricale smo

----------


## lavko

> Da, to sam ja pisala kako sam s malom prije 10g omatala bocicu u alu foliju. Cak i u kolaz papir, narancasti, jer kad bi vidjela sokic u bocici sva se ozarila i mahala rucicama i nozicama od veselja, a kad bi vidjela bijelu bocicu pocela bi vriskati i grciti se. Sa 4 mjeseca!


A kak je ona napredovala kad nije htjela jesti?

----------


## Deaedi

Pa presli smo rano na dohranu i napredovala je odlicno, nisam forsirala bocicu i mlijeko.

----------


## lavko

Sad opet imam sto pitanja, saljem ti pp.

----------


## lavko

> Moja mama kaže da ja nisam htjela piti mlijeko, čim sam vidjela bijelo u bočici, ništa. Prvo sam jela ad, a onda kravlje. Nakon toga, jedno vrijeme mi je radila kakao, a onda me prestala hraniti mlijekom 
> 
> Z*apravo mislim da je njima bilo lakše u to vrijeme. Bez googlanja, ispitivanja samih sebe, radili su kako su mislili da je najbolje. Barem nisu gubile živce kao mi sad, jel po pravilima dobivaju na težini, koliko i kad jedu, kako spavaju, što motorički i kada rade...uf :D
> *
> 
> Evo susjeda mi ima unuku koja uopće ne želi mlijeko. Ima 8mj i nekih mjesec-dva više ne želi mlijeko, samo dohranu. Pedica je rekla nek joj daju što želi.


Da. Ovo boldano. Moj stari je dobivao mlijeko j prahu i usitnjeni krumpir kao beba jer baka nije imala mlijeka. Eto ga ziv i zdrav danas.

----------


## lavko

E ovako, vagali se jučer i u ova 2 tjedna što neće jest dobila je 300 grama. Inače je dobivala po 500 u pola mjeseca, ali ovo nije isto tako loše, ipak dobiva. 

Kaj se vama čini?

----------


## sirius

> E ovako, vagali se jučer i u ova 2 tjedna što neće jest dobila je 300 grama. Inače je dobivala po 500 u pola mjeseca, ali ovo nije isto tako loše, ipak dobiva. 
> 
> Kaj se vama čini?


Skroz ok.

----------


## Deaedi

> E ovako, vagali se jučer i u ova 2 tjedna što neće jest dobila je 300 grama. Inače je dobivala po 500 u pola mjeseca, ali ovo nije isto tako loše, ipak dobiva. 
> 
> Kaj se vama čini?


To je ok, mislim da ne moras zuriti sa dohranom.

----------


## lukab

ona bi i inače trebala sad dobivat manje nego prije, računaj i na to... i to dosta manje... jer je živahnija, budnija, starija...
tako da je ovo skroz super
ja ne bi još forsirala dohranu

----------


## lavko

Već sam nakupovala jabuka za cijeli vrtić, ali čekat ću još, imate pravo.

I ova dva dana je uspavam najprije pa onda dam jest i ide nam bolje, barem ne vrišti, nego jede u miru ko čovjek.
Jest da se ubijem od nosanja da je uspavam, ali ako je to cijena jedenja, platit ću je.

----------


## nin23

Draga i mi imamo problema od 4 mj. Odbija jesti, stalno cendra, ne spava nikako po noci. Nama je pedijatrica rekla da su zubici. Moj malisan ti sad bude 27.1 sest mj i jos nema ni jedan zubic. Muce ga vec dva mj i cendrav je, sa dobro papa, ali ovisi kako koji dan. On ti na zlicicu papa i bocicu.

----------


## lavko

Joj koliko odbijaca! Iskreno mi je zao svih nas  :Sad: 
Barem hoce na zlicicu, moja ni to. Al u snu pohapa sve, evo jutros place, place na bocicu, okrece glavu, jedva nesto ugurala u usta. Zaspe i dam joj bocicu i ona je halapljivo pojede! To dijete hoce jest na snu samo. 

Isto je cendrava jako, spava cijelu noc alpopodne i navecer drame, stenje, cendra, cvili...

----------

